# Sample cover letter for completed assignment



## philaphotog (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all -

I've just completed my first "professional" photo assignment for a local website.  Tomorrow I plan to submit a selection of digital images of five sites throughout the city (Philadelphia) they requested on a disk.

Having never done this before, I don't exactly know what to include in my cover letter (all our correspondence so far has been verbal).  Would anyone be willing to post a simple sample cover letter... "Dear So-and-So, enclosed are the images... blah blah blah."  I need to sound like a professional!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Socrates (Mar 26, 2008)

philaphotog said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I've just completed my first "professional" photo assignment for a local website. Tomorrow I plan to submit a selection of digital images of five sites throughout the city (Philadelphia) they requested on a disk.
> 
> ...


 
"Yo! Here's your pictures."
Then, wrap the note around a rock and throw it through the window. 

By the way, what locations did you choose?


----------



## philaphotog (Mar 26, 2008)

Socrates said:


> "Yo! Here's your pictures."
> Then, wrap the note around a rock and throw it through the window.
> 
> By the way, what locations did you choose?




Oh, don't I wish!  But this website is for the law firm where my husband works, so I need to be a *bit* more polished... if only for his sake!

As per their request... I shot the Art Museum (tough due to scaffolding), the fountain a Logan's Circle, City Hall, their building and the Masonic Temple (again, tough due to scaffolding)... all sorts of shots from wide to tight, generic to artsy... probably way too many...


----------



## Socrates (Mar 26, 2008)

philaphotog said:


> Oh, don't I wish! But this website is for the law firm where my husband works, so I need to be a *bit* more polished... if only for his sake!
> 
> As per their request... I shot the Art Museum (tough due to scaffolding), the fountain a Logan's Circle, City Hall, their building and the Masonic Temple (again, tough due to scaffolding)... all sorts of shots from wide to tight, generic to artsy... probably way too many...


 
Sound like it was a lot of fun.  It's a shame about the scaffolding.  City Hall holds an interesting record.  It's the world's tallest non-skyscraper.  A "skyscraper" is a building where the upper floors are supported by a skeletal frame rather than by the walls of the lower floors.  Not being a skyscraper, the walls on the first floor are over twenty feet thick (no one knows the exact thickness).  The walls on the second floor are a bit thinner, the third floor thinner yet, etc., etc., etc.

I'm great with trivia but I can't help with the letter.


----------



## ChrisF79 (Mar 31, 2008)

Amazing you were able to shoot Philly without getting mugged.


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 31, 2008)

Do a search on Google for "sample cover letters"... I did this not too long ago and I know for a fact they had one there for photography.

You can edit it however you want.  Either that or search on Microsoft Word website for templates.  They too have cover letters that you can edit.

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Kerry_70 (Jan 1, 2009)

Email Address 
Month, Day, Year
Mr./Ms./Dr. FirstName LastName
Title
Name of Organization
Street or P. O. Box Address
City, State Zip Code
Dear Mr./Ms./Dr. LastName:
Opening paragraph: State what  position you are applying for and how you learned of the organization or position, and basic information about yourself. 
2nd paragraph: Tell why you are interested in the company. Mention specific qualifications. Highlight your strengths and include the experiences that make you a good fit for the employers needs.
3rd paragraph: Indicate that you would like the opportunity to interview for a job position or to talk with the employer to learn more about their opportunities or hiring plans. Thank the employer for her/his consideration.
Sincerely,
(Your handwritten signature)
Your name typed
Enclosure(s) (refers to resume, etc.)


----------



## vegetablevn (Sep 28, 2010)

julianmarble said:


> crazy_dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search on Google for "sample cover letters"... I did this not too long ago and I know for a fact they had one there for photography.
> ...



   Hi everybody,

  You can see same topic at the side bar of this site. You can find out some thing same your questions or use search box or this site.
    We also find them more same at:  *[FONT=&quot]Cover letter samples[/FONT]*

Best rgs


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2010)

It's to bad you don't have the book: *Best Business Practices for Photograpers* by John Harrington.

If you go to www.asmp.org, you can look through their 'Paperwork Share'.


----------



## ghpham (Nov 2, 2010)

Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think she is looking for a job?  either that or I'm confused about the OP's intent.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant spammer, bumping a thread from 2008.

No, nobody will notice.


----------

